# citric acid



## Tanmoy (Mar 24, 2014)

I saw few pigeon fanciers mix few drops of lemon in their pigeons water ....is it any medication ?


----------



## rasheed.rubeena (Dec 29, 2011)

I don't know about lemon drops but the citric acid powder which we find which is called neembu sath is good for the pigeons. In drinking water, it kills e.coli,salmonella and other bacteria which are generally found in the pigeon intestines. It creates acidic environment in the pigeons' gut, due to which the bacteria cannot survive. When mixed in bathing water,Citric acid lowers the hardness of water and cleans the dirt on the pigeon's body and feathers. After the bath, the pigeon feathers start shining and look clean and healthy. Hope this helps.
-Rubeena


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

Helps clear the mucas in the throat, I mix about 2 TSP in one gallon of water.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well it won't kill e coli or salmonella, but it does put an acidic environment into the birds gut, which bad bacteria do not like, but the good bacteria that help to keep a pigeon healthy, do like a more acidic environment. So it helps. Many use Apple cider vinegar for the same purpose.


----------



## Tanmoy (Mar 24, 2014)

*Thanks to all friends for reply*

So what is better for use in my loft Lemon drops or apple cider vinegar ...and can anyone please tell me the measurement or usage of apple cider vinegar


----------



## flight (Dec 29, 2011)

I use 2 table spoons to 1 gal. of water of apple cider vinegar


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

I use both but I only use the lemon juice 2 days before race day


----------



## Tanmoy (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks friends


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I use one Tablespoon ACV to a gallon of water, a couple of times a week.


----------



## Tanmoy (Mar 24, 2014)

thanks jay3


----------

